# Reese Witherspoon Erwartet sie ein Baby?



## Mandalorianer (12 Juli 2011)

*Reese Witherspoon Erwartet sie ein Baby?​*

Ist Reese Witherspoon etwa schwanger? Die Schauspielerin wurde jetzt beim Verlassen einer Gynäkologie-Praxis gesehen, die auf Schwangerschaften spezialisiert ist. Und auf den neuesten Fotos kann man ein kleines Bäuchlein erkennen ... 


Ganz Hollywood ist im Baby-Fieber. Ob Jessica Alba, Kate Hudson oder Selma Blair – so viele Schauspielerinnen wie noch nie laufen gerade mit Babybauch durch die Gegend oder freuen sich bereits über ihren Nachwuchs. Wird sich auch Reese Witherspoon bald dieser Gruppe frischgebackener Mamas anschließen? Die Website „X17online.com“ ist davon überzeugt – sie hat die Oscar-Preisträgerin beim Verlassen einer Gynäkologie-Praxis beobachtet. Der Arzt dort soll auf VIP-Schwangerschaften spezialisiert sein.


Dazu passen würde das neueste Foto der 35-Jährigen: Beim Mittagessen mit ihrem Mann Jim Toth (40) und Sohn Deacon (7) wölbte sich unter Reeses Kleid eine leichtes Bäuchlein. Darf sich die Hollywood-Schönheit also wirklich auf Kind Nummer drei freuen?

Dass sie sich noch weiteren Nachwuchs wünscht, hat Reese erst kürzlich wieder betont: „Ich wünsche mir noch mehr Kinder. Kinder sind das Schönste in meinem Leben. Ich wache morgens nicht auf, um Filme zu machen, sondern um Zeit mit meiner Familie zu verbringen.“

Aus der Ehe mit dem Schauspielkollegen Ryan Phillippe (36) hat Reese bereits die Kinder Ava (11) und Deacon. Seit Januar 2010 ist sie mit dem Agenten Jim Toth liiert, im März 2011 heiratete Reese ihn auf ihrem Anwesen in Kalifornien.

*Auf den aktuellen Bildern schwer zu erkennen 
warten wirs ab :thumbup:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ar-after-lunch-venice-july-10-7-2011-x14.html

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie schwanger wäre


----------

